# help?!  Has anyone done a CnC conversionf for a  : G8689 or G0602



## menglor (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi all.

This is my first real post here,  So I hope maybe I can ask for some input, stories  or recomendations for the following question.

I have a G0602 Lathe Arriving on monday,  and a  G8689 Mill (look a like, mine is Red)

I am trying to decide which I should convert to CnC first.  I am really thinking logically doing the mill first.

But I want to get everyone's / anyone opinion first.

As well, if you have done the conversion,  where did you buy it from? was it easy? is it accurate?

I am all up for hearing your life story.  I am really curious.

Stephen


----------



## Blackhawk (Dec 20, 2012)

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/8692-9x20-Lathe-CNC-conversion check this post for lathe and this post for mill http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/6680-X2-Mini-Mill-CNC-Conversion.

just my opinion but I would do the mill first.


----------

